# an article on CCD in my provincial paper today , an new study by local university .



## NSBee (Dec 20, 2014)

Study with N.S. connections sheds light on bee crisis
Research shows neonicotinoids have profound effect on hive queens 
http://thechronicleherald.ca/novasc...th-n.s.-connections-sheds-light-on-bee-crisis


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

NSBee said:


> Research shows neonicotinoids have profound effect on hive queens


Where are the links research that supports this? Is the neonic fed directly to the queen/hive and for how long? Is this real world testing/results that are repeatable? CCD is never even mentioned in the article so I'm not sure where you got that the article is on CCD. Try as folks may the two claims have never been linked and CCD has mysteriously gone away on it's own.

"Shutler said it’s too early to say conclusively that neonicotinoid pesticides are responsible for the widespread collapse of colonies." No one has yet been able to find conclusive proof. 

"If the queen is thrown out, the number of new workers diminishes. Once that number falls below a certain threshold, the survival of the entire colony becomes doubtful." Captain Obvious Sidelines as a reporter too?


----------



## CrMax (Aug 23, 2015)

D Coates said:


> Where are the links research that supports this? Is the neonic fed directly to the queen/hive and for how long? Is this real world testing/results that are repeatable?
> 
> 
> The papers from above /http://www.nature.com/articles/srep14621


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Since there hasn't bee CCD in the US for a few years, I don't know why the heading.


----------



## CrMax (Aug 23, 2015)

May not be ccd or may be part of it? Still a good article about the affects of chemicals and some of the problems of queen production and colony health.


----------

